# Development-Related Postgraduate Course - DAAD Scholarship



## prabhakarbhat (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello,

I would like to move to Germany for studying one of these courses, with DAAD scholarship:

Master´s Programme International and Development 
Economics – MIDE
Small Enterprise Promotion and Training – SEPT 
MBA Programme International Management 
MBA Programme International Management

Is there anyone here who is pursuing these courses? Is it feasible to get an admission and scholarship?

I am a B.Com degree holder, and co-founder of a private limited ITeS company. Will my experience as co-founder + managing director + technical head help?


----------

